# Powerbook G4 refuse de démarrer. SOS



## nrdb (16 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai un Powerbook G4 17" qui refuse de démarrer ; après lui avooir donné le mot de passe (valide). Allumage, mot de passe, mouline, écran bleu puis ré-affiche la demande de mot de passe.
Et cela en boucle.
J'ai vidé la PRam (5 dongs) et changé le mot de passe.
j'ai accès au disque dur en fire wire avec le MacBookPro 15", et peux consulter tout le disque dur.
A l"aide du cd d'instal j'ai réparé les autorisations convenablement.
Mais je ne suis pas arrivé à redémarrer dessus, peut-être est-ce dû au fait que le cd est en 10.3 alors que le système actuel est en 10.5.8 ?

Je dispose du cd d'instal de mac OS X postérieur à celui de l'ordi, est-ce que je peux redémarrer dessus ? 

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide ?

Sincèrement.

Nicolas


----------



## lepetitpiero (16 Janvier 2011)

gaffe avec les mots de passes il se peut que le clavier est basculer en qwerty. tu peux le casser en bootant sur le dvd d'install et en redonner un nouveau


----------

